

Show HN: Demystify.us – a shortened link decoder - xzatious
http://www.demystify.us

======
xzatious
Hi HN. Here's my first first Angular/Express/Node app, it's just a site that
you can punch in a shortened link to (like bit.ly) and get the results of
where it will take you. Handy to avoid being rickrolled amongst other things.
I just started really learning javascript and angular about 4 weeks ago
(although I've been a developer for much longer) so I'm pretty happy to have a
fully deployed site that seems to actually work, albeit very simple. Loving
angular, javascript, yeoman, grunt, and openshift. Can't wait to do some more
fun things.

------
zz1
Thank you for that: I hate shortlinks when unnecessary (almost always), and
often use untiny.me. Halas, it unshorten only a few addresses: your app fill
the gap, thank you, definitely going to use that!

~~~
zz1
-> gizmo.do/aE8qy5v

It didn't work :-/

~~~
xzatious
:( oh man, my first support request. I'll look into it this weekend. Thanks
for the heads up

